# staropen.sys



## mudsliptones (Jul 2, 2008)

I've had some problems with my computer the past weeks, It frooze up on me with no reason (while idle)

Upon browsing through the logs I saw a recurring error: syswow64/staropen.sys incopatibility error

I deceided to do a full format of my system. After installing some software (dunno why) I looked at the loggs again and saw this:
the next startupprograms are not loaded: staropen.sys (I translated in english, cause I have dutch vista so don't shoot me if the words aren't 100% correct)

What I want to know now is wich software or driver prevents staropen to load.
How do I do this?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi the first thing i would try is sfc/scnw http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/66978-system-files-sfc-command.html to see if it fixes the files


----------



## mudsliptones (Jul 2, 2008)

tryed that but I don't think the file is broken
Still remain on startup (unable to load)
Although I don't notice it in vista itself..... Only see it in the logs


----------



## Keeper (Apr 28, 2009)

Mate,

staropen.sys is a Kernel-level I/O operations helper driver from Rocket Division Software, which from my understanding, allows you to bypass windows system permissions, which are required by some CD/DVD writer software so to be able to burn without being administrator/domain admin/power user.


If you want more details, check this: http://www.rocketdivision.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1439&highlight=staropen


Do note that it is NOT a spyware.


anyway, it seems that this driver is incompatible with Vista x64 bits (it seems that it's 32 bits)...just search your registry for all "StarOpen.sys" entrances, and delete them. Finally, delete the file from "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drivers". Reboot and check your event log again...should be clean. :grin:

Regards,

Keeper


----------

